# how to repair leaky Vermont Castings Resolute stove



## kearlymad (Jul 21, 2011)

We have had our stove for 16 years and love it but over the last 5 years it has gotten leakier and leakier so you can not control the temp even with the air intake closed. This last year we could only put a couple of logs in at a time to avoid it getting too hot, which was a real drag. I've replaced the gaskets a couple of times  and tested them with a sheet of paper to make sure they are sealing. I read that the cement needs to be replaced in cast iron stoves and am thinking this is the problem. We can't find anyone around here to rebuild the stove. Is it something we can do ourselves? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## zzr7ky (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi - 

I am not an expert, but did re-seal mine after talking to several folks who had done it.

I took out theinterior firebrick material.

I soaked the obvious bolts at the rear of the firebox interior wit penetrating oil.  They may break anyway.  I was able to get them out even the broken ones.  Then I put a bright light in the stove, and noted the areas where light was escaping.  I used a furnace cement/mastic.  There was an 1/8 wide and 3/8 gap across the front under the top of the stove.  I laid a bead of mastic then used a popsicle stick to tuck a length of 3/8" gasket material in the slot.   The stove ran a good deal better this winter.

Mike


----------



## begreen (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like it may be due for a rebuild. Is this a first generation Resolute or a Resolute Acclaim?


----------



## kearlymad (Jul 22, 2011)

It is a Resolute Acclaim, bought in 1995. How do you get it rebuilt though? I haven't been able to find anyone around here who does rebuilds.


----------



## kearlymad (Jul 22, 2011)

Mike - why did you have to take out the bolts at the rear of the stove? Can I get to the front sections to apply furnace cement without doing this? Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Jul 22, 2011)

My guess is that the refractory assembly is shot. Hopefully we'll get an Acclaim owner chiming in here that can guide you through the process is if you are willing. This stove is notorious for requiring rebuilds and the parts are expensive. Personally I would consider replacement over a rebuild.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jul 22, 2011)

Cast iron stoves rarely have to be rebuilt. Vermont Castings parts fit together with a tongue and groove design so the cement has a hard time coming loose except superficially on the outside. If it does need rebuilding it has to be taken completely apart and should be done by a qualified serviceman or dealer.

You can find one by going to-

http://www.vermontcastings.com


----------



## begreen (Jul 22, 2011)

True, it may not need complete disassembly, though this generation of VC stoves often needs rebuilding of at least the refractory assembly. At 16 yrs old, the bypass mechanism should also be closely examined for wear and fit. The thermostatic assembly should be checked for correct operation and adjusted.


----------



## humpin iron (Jul 23, 2011)

Having rebuilt over 500 VC stoves, I can tell you that almost all cast stoves that use cement as a sealer have to be completely rebuilt every 8-10 years.  VC actually had a program at one time where you could return your stove to the factory and get it rebuilt.  As the panels expand and contract they break the seal at the joints.  Now that being said......I would not rebuild an Acclaim, the parts for that rebuild are going to run you about $800 to $1000 and that stove is a major pain to work on.  You are far better off putting your money toward a new stove.


----------



## kearlymad (Aug 18, 2011)

We really appreciate everyone's input on this, but some advice is completely contradictory.  Humpin iron says almost all cast stoves that use cement as a sealer have to be completely rebuilt every 8-10 years.  Pyro extrodinaire says they rarely have to be rebuilt.  I'm wondering if more light (no pun intended) could be shed.  We are getting ready to move and don't know whether to haul our old stove along or spring for a new one...

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## jimbom (Aug 18, 2011)

kearlymad said:
			
		

> We really appreciate everyone's input on this, but some advice is completely contradictory.  Humpin iron says almost all cast stoves that use cement as a sealer have to be completely rebuilt every 8-10 years.  Pyro extrodinaire says they rarely have to be rebuilt.  I'm wondering if more light (no pun intended) could be shed.  We are getting ready to move and don't know whether to haul our old stove along or spring for a new one...
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.



No value added by my post, but it seems to me Wood Heat Stoves gave an answer that will let you know if you can get it rebuilt where you live and humpin iron told you it is going to cost big time.  That is enough information for you to make a decision.  I shouldn't butt in, but perhaps their posts are not getting through the innner tubes or whatever to your machine.


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2011)

The Acclaim was a failed effort in my book. It's a nice looking stove but it's very expensive to rebuild and will need to be rebuilt again in 5-8 yrs. Sorry, you've gotten the best out of this stove. Move on.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 18, 2011)

I stayed away from VC for this very reason when I bought my new stove.  Seems counter productive to save money burning wood in an appliance that needs a $1000+ rebuild every 5-8 years.  

+1 on leaving it behind, doesn't make sense to rebuild, especially if you're moving.


----------



## remkel (Aug 19, 2011)

kearlymad said:
			
		

> We really appreciate everyone's input on this, but some advice is completely contradictory.  Humpin iron says almost all cast stoves that use cement as a sealer have to be completely rebuilt every 8-10 years.  Pyro extrodinaire says they rarely have to be rebuilt.  I'm wondering if more light (no pun intended) could be shed.  We are getting ready to move and don't know whether to haul our old stove along or spring for a new one...
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.



Stoves built using cement need to be rebuilt every so often. Have helped rebuild a Defiant, a Vigilant....but never a Resolute.


----------



## Daltinator (Sep 28, 2013)

Post is old but I don't care. People still get useful info off old forums.One thing that was never answered was can he do it himself? That is the question that is the most interesting. Instead of random numbers of rebuilt prices and whether or not cast iron stoves need rebuilding sometimes or never. Can he rebuild it? I am sure he can. Is there any detailed information about rebuilding a stove on this site? I am curious because I am in the same boat. Got a old plainsman for free. Took it apart and got it sandblasted. Bought new bolts and next step is mortaring all the joints while I bolt it back down. Figured it squeeze out under pressure and I thought it might work if I clamped it down with some pipe clamps so I don't have to hold everything. Is there any information on this process? It would be nice at least, to see someone close a joint with mortar in it. Thanks. I found two videos on fully restoring a stove but no mortar was used. I know it needs mortar because the walls were laid in a thick layer of mortar at the base and all the side were mortared.


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2013)

I think it's best in this case to start a new thread. Your stove is different.


----------



## Daltinator (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks begreen. I searched for about 10 to 15 minutes and couldn't find how to start a new thread. I found how to start a conversation. I did find a pretty good site on a cast iron restoration. He mentions stove cement. He mentioned that he applied the cement to the joints and bolted it down before it dried. http://gingercreekstoves.wordpress.com/2011/04/22/a-stove-restoration-in-progress-king-arizona/
Still would like some more advice from others that have used the stove cement when reassembling their stove. Seems like the part, not to screw up, since the seal of the stove counts on it. The stove cement itself might have some decent directions. Really enjoying the stove restoration. Should get my stove pieces from the sandblaster in a few days. Remodeling my house and I have no heat right now. End of August and beginning of this month, have been cold so far in Centralia,Wa. The geese know what's up.Chopped up more than a cord of dry maple. Hoping to add upon the stack by the end of this week. I will do another search for the new thread link.


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2013)

Go to this forum's home page. The button is in the upper right corner.


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2013)

When I put the 602 together I cemented the joints and held the side in place with a couple ratchet straps, then put on the top.


----------

